# Simpleshot natural latex vs Sumeike 0.7



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Figured since I really have nothing to compare to this Sumeike I may as well start with the basics and go natural. The added plus is that they're the same thickness so it should make for an even shootout between the two. Unfortunately the notes I've taken while trying different lengths and tapers are missing some info so I'll be starting all over again.

For now from what I remember, a 200mm band of Sumeike cut 20mm-15mm was pushing 7/16" steel in the mid 180's using a Warrior Navy SEAL pouch I slimmed down to 12.3mm. The active length after tying and clamping is about 7.3".

Now for the natural stuff. I really like the feel of the stretch and it seems a bit lighter to draw than Sumeike but no official test just yet. I cut a set of bands to the same dimensions and tied up a Warrior pouch I took down to 14mm and let the 7/16 fly.

182.6
181.7
183.4
179.8
182.3
183.0
184.2
180.5

Yep, only 8 for that string. I was enjoying beating up a cat food can so much that trying to center over sensors was getting in the way of my fun. But I can definitely say there isn't a hint of buyers remorse here and would definitely recommend some to a friend. Seems so far between the two they're very comparable


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s a close comparison. I think the Sumeike will excel in longevity. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

No problem. Once these break I'll put the Sumeike set back on and do an official check since I'm not sure what this last page of notes is all about. Interesting to note, the natural stuff has more of a rubbery sound when it snaps back and will also leave your hands smelling like balloons until you wash them


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the data, looking interesting


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Retired the naturals after about 150 shots because the tear near the pouch just wouldn't break and cut a set to the same dimensions, 200x20-15mm with the same Warrior pouch and rounded up some ammo. Active length is about 7.4" and draw with this frame is a measured 31.5"

7/16" steel

-194.7
-196
-196.6
-198.4
-192.8
-195.5
-195.7
-195.1
-198.9
-197.1

0.33" lead

-225.5
-227.4
-224.5
-222.3
-227.2

One random 9.5 steel that must have been hiding in the mix

-227.8

So the Sumeike has the definite lifespan advantage and material vs material a better power potential but I wonder if the draw weights were the same if the speeds would be even closer. No scale here but I'm still sure the latex had a lighter draw by a little. That's pretty much all I wanted to know, I've read in a couple places natural latex is the fastest and being a bit of a speed freak at times it was on the try list. Still fast enough to have fun with and light enough for young'ns to shoot a session though, they'll definitely be in the band material rotation.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Always interesting how long bands do survive with a tear, have to do it but not recommended of course lol I usually find Sumeike and Precise gen3 only last a few shots once a tear appears. Thanks for the data, always interesting to see


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

I noticed the same thing with Sumeike, the tear grew just enough to be noticeable after each shot and then suddenly without warning they let go. It was nerve wracking to continue once they appeared but the testing must go on!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> I noticed the same thing with Sumeike, the tear grew just enough to be noticeable after each shot and then suddenly without warning they let go. It was nerve wracking to continue once they appeared but the testing must go on!


Part of the fun, just as long as the tear is at the pouch end and I know they will be going away from me. Still amazes me how the ball still usually hits the target when the band breaks.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Projectile Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the same thing with Sumeike, the tear grew just enough to be noticeable after each shot and then suddenly without warning they let go. It was nerve wracking to continue once they appeared but the testing must go on!
> ...


Huh, mine always broke during or just after full draw and usually caused the pouch to slip from my fingers sending the ball into various objects in the house before finding a hiding spot


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Projectile Pilot said:
> ...


Mine sneak away in the night or at least that's what my wife tells me when the vacuum cleaner keeps finding them lol


----------

